# Template Guide Kit & Universal Base



## bobg (Jan 12, 2007)

I've read the post re: Template Bushings. However, I have a Skil router that the tech at MLCS said I needed a Universal Base Plate. I now have the material but the Base Plate has no attachment holes! Am I suppose to drill my own from the original or what?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi shopguy

"Am I suppose to drill my own from the original"

That would be the best way 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shopguy, there ae different base plates available and some will have the guide bushing holes while others do not. One important consideration is the size of guide bushings you will be using. The most common is the Porter Cable style which locks in place with a knurled nut. The Router Workshop style attaches the same way but lets you use larger bushings. (Router Workshop tools are developed as a system) These are not interchangeable. Other brands attach using screws or in the case of Bosch a special quick release device which also accepts PC style bushings by way of an adaptor plate. If you plan on using your router with female templates in the method taught by Template Tom you will want the larger guide bushings. Some days there are no easy answers.


----------

